# Wiring Relays



## Toledo (Nov 26, 2009)

Good morning guys 
See attached diagrams -Slide1

I have a little problem that is really baffling the local electricians.

I have a room stat with a connector block labeled left to right, Rc Rh (jumpered together) B O Y W G C 

I have a 24v transformer which is connected to Rh (hot wire) and C(ommon) - C. C is jumpered to W and Y All I need is for the system to run either the boiler and pump hot water or just the pump on its own to pump cold water around the system. 

I have a Totaline relay P283-0370 and a White-Rodgers 90-293Q relay (the supplier didn’t have 2 of the same relays available). 

From the 90-293Q relay I have terminal 1 connected to the 'Y' port at the room stat and the 'W' port connected to terminal 1 on the P283-0370 relay . The pump is connected to #2 terminal on both relays. The boiler to terminal 5 on the 90-293Q relay. A 120V supply to #4 terminals on both relays and also the 120v/24V transformer. The #3 terminals are 24V supplies and connected together and on to the common side of the transformer which is connected to the C(ommon) terminal on the room stat - The live 24v terminal (hot) is connected to the Rh terminal at the room stat. I have shown the configuration in the diagram above. However when it is wired this way all I get is the pump only running constantly and no control is evident from the room stat.

If the pump and the boiler are wired together I simply cant run the pump without the boiler lighting without physically disconnecting the boiler.

The situation is that if the pump operates then the boiler ignites so I have to isolate the power from the boiler when I want it to run cold so it can’t ignite.

As it is wired currently the pump is constantly running so it is clearly wired incorrectly.

I need to either have heat on which is pump and boiler or cold which is pump only. Do you have any suggestions as to how I can make this work?


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Toledo said:


> Good morning guys
> See attached diagrams -Slide1
> 
> I have a little problem that is really baffling the local electricians.



Send them here. We will clarify things.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Toledo said:


> Good morning guys
> See attached diagrams -Slide1
> 
> I have a little problem that is really baffling the local electricians.
> ...


 
hire a professional


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry. This is not a DIY site.

Please let your electricians figure it out or go to www.diychatroom.com.


----------

